# عتاب لـ ... بابا يسوع



## mora22 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

ربى يسوع ..



* يا أعظم وأكبر وأحن قلب ..... يا أوسع حضن و أعظم أب 

اسمح زى ما قلت فى إنجيلك ...... " هلم نتحاجج يقول الرب"



* اسمحلى ياربى أنا التراب ..... انى اكلمك يا ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب 

مع انى عارفة ان حجتى باطلة ...... ومينفعش اخش معاك فى عتاب



* ليه ياربى انتَ واقف بعيد ؟؟ ...... سايبنى أواجه تيار صعب وشديد  

ليه مش مادد إيدك ليا ؟؟ ....... وأنا عذابى كل يوم بيزيد



* متقولش انك واقف جمبى هنا ..... مع انك عمانوئيل دايما وسطنا 

بس انا دلوقتى مش لاقياك ....... والثانية بعيد عنك بجد سنة



* للدرجة دى ياربى عنيا عنك اتقفلت ... ونفسى عن عريسها انشغلت 

مبقتش احس بيك جوايا أو حواليا ..... وروحى لسلامها خلاص افتقدت



* أيوا ياربى ضعيف إيمانى .... بس ايه الجديد؟ ده طبعنا الإنسانى 

وانتَ دايماً بتقوينى وتفكرنى ..... بحُبك اللى من زمان سبانى





بس المرة دى .. 





* المرة دى الصليب عليا تقيل ... لأ ده مش صليب .. دى حالة ليل 

حالة ليل انا عايشة فيها .... ومستنية نورك يبدده ويبقى البديل



* ومستنية شمالك يبقى تحت راسى .... ويمينك تعانقنى وتبارك حواسى 

وارجع اترمى فى حضنك واشكيلك .... أد ايه الواقع بتاعنا ده قاسى ؟؟



* فين ياربى أيام الأمان والحنية ..... لما كنت بإيدك تمسح دموع عنيا 

صدقنى كنت بحس بإيدك بتضمنى ... وبتقربنى ليك لأحضانك الابوية



* ليه يارب دلوقتى مش عايز تعزينى ..... وسايب دموعى بتنزل من عينى ؟؟ 

محتاجالك يارب تبعتلى سلام ..... محتاجة اسمع منك كلمة تعزية تقوينى



* انا مش من يأسى عنك بسأل ..... بس أنا أحزانى جوايا بتتقل 

تعالى يارب امسحلى دموعى .... وعلمنى لأى ضيقة لازم أقبل



* أى ضيقة يارب تبعتها مش هعترض ..... بس بلاش تسيبنى بالضيقة أنفرد 

ادخل معايا فيها وحطم أسوار حزنى ... ده مش إعتراض بس انا لازم اشترط



* وشرطى انك تكون معايا معينى ... ويمينك تكون ماسكة فى يمينى 

تمنع يأسى يتسرب جوايا ... ومن خوفى وأفكارى تحمينى



* خايفة الحلم يبقى كابوس وعذاب ...... وخايفة الاحلام تبقى سراب 

وخايفة كمان من دنيا الواقع ..... لأن الواقع فى عنيا ضباب



* عشان كده ياربى بخاف من بكرة .... خايفة بكرة يتحول ببساطة لذكرى 

خايفة الاحلام تبقى أوهام .... خايفة بكرة يصبح مجرد فكرة



* مشكلتى ياربى هى الخوف ... من كتر خوفى مبقتش بشوف 

لا بقيت شايفاك ولا سامعاك ... وضاع معنى كلامى وبقى مجرد حروف



* أيوا ياربى خوفى عمانى .... وحزنى ودموعى ضيعولى أمانى 

وقلبى راح منه سلامه .... فروحت أشكى همى لزمانى



* وافتكرت ان زمانى هيطيب جرحى .. نسيت انك انت وبس سر فرحى 

بتحس بيا من قبل حتى ما اتكلم .... معاك مش بحتاج أطوًل شرحى



* تعالى يارب فتحلى قلبى وعينى ..... ومن ضعفى وخوفى أحمينى 

رجعنى اشوفك بقلبى زى زمان ..... ومن مية أمانك وحبك إروينى



* انت اكيد عارف اللى جوايا .... وعارف ايه سبب حزنى وبكايا 

تعالى يارب دلوقتى فرح قلبى ... وخليك انت مصدر عزايا ورجايا



* أنا لسه طفلة فى حياة التسليم ... فعلمنى أعيشلك فى إيمان سليم 

علمنى اديلك يومى وعمرى كله .... واعيشلك حياة فرح وترنيم



* علمنى اعيش فى "لتكن مشيئتك" ... ومثقش فى إرادتى لكن فى إرادتك 

اطلب وجهك ولوجهك بس التمس ...... لأن دايما بتزيد وبتغنى بركتك


صلوا من اجلنا


----------



## التواقة للجنة (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*جميييييييييييييييييييييلة قوى قووووووووووووووى
تسلم ايديكى
*​9cfc07b8-964f-45e3-b876-ee9ee7546174
1.03.01


----------



## روزي86 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

ربنا معاكي يا قمر

تسلم ايدك


----------



## mora22 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

التواقة للجنة قال:


> *جميييييييييييييييييييييلة قوى قووووووووووووووى
> تسلم ايديكى
> *​9cfc07b8-964f-45e3-b876-ee9ee7546174
> 1.03.01


ميررررسى لمرورك الجميل نورتى الموضوع
​


----------



## mora22 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ربنا معاكي يا قمر
> 
> تسلم ايدك


ميرررسى لمرورك يا روزى 
منوره
​


----------



## christianbible5 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*الرب يبارك عمرك يا حبيبة يسوع...*

*ايه الكلام الطيب ده...*

*اشعر بصلاتك من القلب...*

*ربنا يحفظك من كل شر...*

*ايها الرب الازلي ارفع اليك هذه الصلاة عن نية المتألمين...*

*شكرا اختي الرب يباركك...*


----------



## السـامرية (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*صلاة جمييييييييييييلة وعتاب حلو من احلى اب فى الدنيا 
تقبلى مرورى
*​


----------



## mora22 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *الرب يبارك عمرك يا حبيبة يسوع...*
> 
> *ايه الكلام الطيب ده...*
> 
> ...


شكرااااااااااااا لمرورك وصلاتك عنى
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## mora22 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

السـامرية قال:


> *صلاة جمييييييييييييلة وعتاب حلو من احلى اب فى الدنيا
> تقبلى مرورى
> *​


شكرااااااااا لمرورك الجميل يا سامريه
لقبك جميل جدا


----------



## Sibelle (18 سبتمبر 2010)

مزمور جديد ده؟
عنجد صلاة منكسرة و حلوة كتير كتير لمستلي قلبي 
و لابد للرب من ان يستجب​


----------



## روماني زكريا (19 سبتمبر 2010)

جميل جدا
 شكرا علي التوبيك يا مورا ​


----------



## mora22 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

ميرسى لمرورك الجميل وكلامك الاجمل


----------



## mora22 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> جميل جدا
> شكرا علي التوبيك يا مورا ​


شكرااااااااا يا رومانى لمرورك


----------



## السـامرية (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*يامورا انتى اللى قمر والسامرية فعلا لقب محبب قوى ليا وقصتها زيى تقريبا
ربنا يحققلك كل اللى تتمنية
*​


----------



## twety (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*بجد كلام اروع من الروعه
واقل ما يستاهل يكون تقييم 

بس بحس انى لما اعاتب ربنا بيدينى احساس انى صح
بحب اكتر اعاتب نفسى علشان احس بتقصيرى 
والجا لربنا يسندنى بقوته

فى كل الاحوال شكرا خالص لتعبك
ربنا يحميكوا ويسندكوا ويفرح قلوبكوا
*​


----------



## mora22 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

twety قال:


> *بجد كلام اروع من الروعه
> واقل ما يستاهل يكون تقييم
> 
> بس بحس انى لما اعاتب ربنا بيدينى احساس انى صح
> ...


شكرااااااااا لمروك تويتى
نورتى الموضوع 
يارب تنوريه دايما
​


----------



## kalimooo (20 سبتمبر 2010)

امين

شكراااااااا على الصلاة

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## mora22 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> امين
> 
> شكراااااااا على الصلاة
> 
> ...


ميررررسى لمرورك يا كليمو نورت الموضوع


----------



## first (21 سبتمبر 2010)

صلاة رائعة جداً وانا مثلك من حوالي شهر عاتبة الرب عتاب كما عاتب ارميا النبي لكن توصلت لنتيجة عظيمة علمني ياه الرب يسوع في وقت التجربة وضيقة كانت حتحصل مصيبة ولكن النتيجة هي: انه من احسانات الرب اننا لم نفن لان مراحمه لا تزول.. مراثي ارميا 22:3[/size]


----------



## ام اسحاق (21 سبتمبر 2010)

شكران على الصلام الجميلة


----------



## mora22 (21 سبتمبر 2010)

first قال:


> صلاة رائعة جداً وانا مثلك من حوالي شهر عاتبة الرب عتاب كما عاتب ارميا النبي لكن توصلت لنتيجة عظيمة علمني ياه الرب يسوع في وقت التجربة وضيقة كانت حتحصل مصيبة ولكن النتيجة هي: انه من احسانات الرب اننا لم نفن لان مراحمه لا تزول.. مراثي ارميا 22:3[/size]



ميرسى لمرورك ومشاركتك الرائعه
ربنا معاكى


----------



## mora22 (21 سبتمبر 2010)

ام اسحاق قال:


> شكران على الصلام الجميلة


ميرسى لمرورك ام اسحاق
نورتى الموضوع


----------

